# Quick question, is this dirt ok? (Pic included)



## Chkinut (Jan 21, 2015)

Tried to include a pic but not sure if it's gonna be with this post. I am setting up a 10 gallon low tech planted tank to see how it works before I set up my 125. I bought some miracle gro sphagnum peat moss. They didn't have organic. I was gonna use this as a base and cover it with Eco Complete substrate. Is this ok? Or should I just not put the soil in at all?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Chkinut,

No, that is peat moss. What you want is Miracle-Gro Organic Choice Potting Mix.


----------



## Chkinut (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks! I just couldn't find that anywhere. So what I did was I took some dirt out of the yard and I'm gonna try out the little tank with that. I don't mind experimenting on the 10 gallon.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Most ordinary garden soil will work as long as it does not have fertilizer or pesticide residue.


----------

